# i cant tell if anyone is home



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I know there is a door somewhere


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

please verify if vegetation is causing damage to the home.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Trim/cut down vines and remove for allowable.


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

Please return to property and spray for weed removal. We suggest using a dump helicopter. Trip charge $35.00:thumbsup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is one we just did for 3200.00 flat fee,we thought it was going to be vary labor intensive,but it turned out it come off in large pieces,3hrs at best.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

That cleaned up real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

sweet.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

beautiful work


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Not bad.......


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Here is one we just did for 3200.00 flat fee,we thought it was going to be vary labor intensive,but it turned out it come off in large pieces,3hrs at best.



thats impressive! Give me a call sometime I have a story to tell you.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> thats impressive! Give me a call sometime I have a story to tell you.


Sure will do.^

This was a WF job, when ever we do WF we go the extra mile.

My competitors went to the same job and bid too,but the never actually tried to rip apiece off of the vines to see how hard it was to remove ,which i did...thus my bid was lower. 

6 guys,3 chainsaw, and 2 push mowers... we mulched it up with the chainsaws so we could get push mowers on it and grind it up even further. Thru it on a 16x6 trailer with 4 ft high sides and dragged it home 90 miles with no tarp and leaves flying out all the way:icon_rolleyes: half of the ivy was gone by the time we made it to the office. 

"Glorious day" i must say,:thumbup: yep you gotta love living in the south.


----------

